# Brass track question



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Is there really any difference between Aristocraft sectional brass track and USA Trains sectional brass track? By the looks of them, they appear to be the same. However, I wonder if one is made better (different alloys, more copper, etc..) than the other. I already own a bunch of Aristocraft, so before I start mixing and matching, I thought I'd ask. Any thoughts???


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Not all brass is the same. There are many different formulas. I have mostly Aristo with some older LGB brass. I personally am staying with the Aristo but, Axel at Train Li showed me some brass at the California show that was really promising and the price was a lot less than the Aristo. Give Axel a call and talk to him about it as he is very knowledgeable on the types of brass that is being used for track.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had both, the rails looked slightly different in color when new, and also as they aged. The color of the ties was different too, USAT was black, Aristo brown. 

Better? I have read multiple posts about Aristo ties decomposing. Very few complaints about USAT Track. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 05 Aug 2009 01:49 PM 
I have had both, the rails looked slightly different in color when new, and also as they aged. The color of the ties was different too, USAT was black, Aristo brown. 

Better? I have read multiple posts about Aristo ties decomposing. Very few complaints about USAT Track. 

Regards, Greg 


My Aristo ties are black. LGB are brown.

Of my ~550 of Aristo track, I've had ~1 foot of ties disintegrate to the consistency of Oreo cookies. While my ~50 feet of LGB track ties seem OK, my LGB turnout ties have faded, chalked and many broken and these are on solid surfaces.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He asked about Aristo vs. USAT, not LGB... 

my USAT ties are blacker than the color of my Aristo ties.. 

Regards, Greg


----------

